# Lucius the Eternal or Chaos Lord?



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm writing up a list based on Noise Marines and am not sure which HQ to go with, either Lucius the Eternal or the following Slaaneshi Chaos Lord. The HQ will be in a 10 (or 9 in a Rhino) man squad of Noise Marines with Sonic Blasters to provide a mid-range fire base with decent close combat potential. 

The Chaos Lord would have Terminator Armor, the Burning Brand, a Lightning Claw, and Melta Bombs. He's 5 points cheaper than Lucius.

Lucius grants another Doom Siren for the squad but that's kind of mitigated by the Brand. He is however a challenge-beast. The Lord on the other hand adds Terminator Armor to the squad which really helps its suvivability especially since it's going to be mid field and in range of a lot of weapons.

Anyone run with Lucius a lot? And any suggestions on the better choice for the squad? I'm leaning more towards the Lord.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

2+ armor and the ability to threaten tanks makes the Lord a much better choice, in my book. You might even be able to stick him on the front of the unit and tank light infantry fire, LOSing away the threatening shots. If you feel like risking it. Sure, you're sacrificing a point if flamer-strength to give it torrent, can't Termi in a Rhino, etc, but...

I do so love dual AP3 flamers with the champ's Doom Siren, though. Tank shock an enemy unit to bunch them up, if you can, then let em rip.

Two important things: does the champ have a doom siren too? Does the Lord have the MoS? The latter might be nice with an IoE to give him FNP/to make the NM's troops.

Another consideration, if you have the points, is to take Huron and infiltrate this squad into midfield so it's within 24" of the enemy the first turn and doesn't have to slog and lose its salvo weapons (and get some Brand hits)... provided you have the points and HQ slot available. It would make it less risky to tank light arms fire with, certainly.

I like Lucius and want to include him more, but he basically only excels at killing power armor. He's toothless against tanks, Termis, etc, and is pretty fragile to boot (for all that the Armor of Shrieking Souls is fun). Too bad the inclusion of the Brand in the codex really nullifies one of his only unique angles...


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking of putting the Lord in the front to soak fire. He will have the MoS too. 

Lucius is pretty cool, and I've always wanted to get in a challenge with a WS9 opponent but I think the potential to get stuck in with a dreadnought makes the Lord a better choice.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I run Lucius almost every time I take CSM, generally I run him in a assault oriented squad of NMs, usually taking a Sorcerer (with MBs) in tow… However the unit is VERY fragile against dedicated Assault units even with the high I and having 3 power weapons & 2 doom sirens (no points for the brand on the Sorcerer). And the unit, at least in my experience, just sucks against walkers with at least AV12.

They do generally cut through power armor units with ease though.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Why do you run Lucius so often? Is he that good or do you just run Emperor's Children lists?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

1st he is a lot more cost effective than any "build-your-own" Lord that I ever come up with and is just as effective. And since I still get to roll on the warlord traits mean that I can work a game plan to any army. Lastly The only other Lord that I would even bother to take would be Huron, mainly because he has a decent warlord trait to exploit against almost everyone.

2nd I competitively run a Chaos+IG list.

3rd I need to unlock NMs as troops somehow, so see point 1.

4th the only real downside he has can be dealt with/avoided most of the time (especially if like myself one prefers to go second in the game), since his unit doesn't like Dedicated assault units with any of the following; 2+ armor, walker with AV 12 or higher, Wyches (grr...my main opponent Archon Dan makes these bitches SO difficult - also why my Sorcerer has a Force Maul (to deny FNP and Concussive))

5th I ran a "black Legion" style of list during 5th (at least 1 squad of each cult troop is in my collection) with a heavy leaning to Slaanesh. Currently that means that I run a couple of NM squads for shock assaults (grr sonic blasters grr) and generic CSMs for special weapon support.

6th I mostly play against MeQ armies or those that at least play like them, and the units of NMs that I run usually have an extra HQ Character (or two) so that they can fuck up stuffs once they run into them.


----------

